# Icon in der Titelleiste und Taskbar



## Corcovado (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
Wie kann ich so ein Icon in der Titelleiste von meinem JFrame/JDialog machen, also da links oben so...? Bzw nach was muss ich da in der API suchen, Icon bezieht sich afaik ja nur auf Bilder einfuegen allg.? Wie bekomme ich so ein Icon zu meiner Application in der Taskleiste?


----------



## Roar (16. Mai 2005)

so http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JFrame.html#setIconImage(java.awt.Image)


----------



## mic_checker (16. Mai 2005)

-> setIconImage

edit:
zu langsam, na dann brauch ich wenigstens nicht mehr den api link raussuchen


----------

